# On Location: Audi Tuning House MTM Headquarters in Wettstetten, Germany



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As mentioned earlier today, we've spent the last two weeks on trips to Germany and managed to collect plenty of content for upcoming features on Fourtitude. Some of this trip included making the quick five-minute drive from Audi's Ingolstadt facility to neighboring Wettstetten. MTM is so close to Audi, we've added them to our * official FourSquare list of "Must-Visit" places when you find yourself in town. * Why? Here's what you might find if you stop by and talk your way in to a quick tour.

Above you'll note MTM's biturbo V10-powered R8. What started life as an R8 4.2 was received an engine swap thanks to a V10 biturbo pulled from an RS 6. Of course it's been tuned, and MTM's also polished the car's body for a mirror finish. While not looking to polish another R8, MTM says they are perfectly capable of creating another biturbo V10 R8 should a customer wish to order one.










Going another direction with the whole bi-theme is the first-generation TT bimoto. Instead though of twin turbos fitted to a single engine, the bimoto goes the way of early production mules built long ago by the Volkswagen Group and makes do with twin engines mounted on either end of the driver. The bimoto isn't new at MTM and has been around for a while but it's always worth an ogle when strolling through the company's headquarters.










Fans of classic Audis may have been impressed by the R8 biturbo and the TT bimoto, but likely they'd have preferred to check out the vintage iron and alloy at MTM. MTM owner Roland Mayer boasts a DKW bimoto as one of his personal rides and they company also has a short wheelbase S1 that they pull out for events, but our visit this month revealed instead two ur quattros. Rally fans will already have identified the signature on the steering wheel one featured shown above, that of Walter Rohrl. MTM's Mayer worked for Audi back in the rally era and Rohrl knows him from that, so perhaps that was the origin of this particular signed ur quattro.

Watch for several MTM cars we'll be running as features over the next few months and make sure to check out more photos from our visit to their facility in the gallery after the jump.

* PHOTO GALLERY *

* Full Story *


----------

